# Bob's Low Water intake issues



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

This may not be the news you are looking for but the low water pickup just doesn't work with running shallows. I've watched how much sand they suck up in clear water and its ALOT. Bobs makes another pickup that's on top of the bullet instead of below which they say is much better for flats fishing.
to flush the sand out, pull the thermostat housing off, thermostat out, and lower unit off and blast the hose into the thermostat housing and it should blast everything out the copper water tube that goes to the lower unit.


----------



## Wolthoff (Feb 7, 2014)

Appreciate the response and while that wasnt what I wanted to hear, it's what I suspected. Time to look for a lower unit...got any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Local yamaha dealers, marine parts superstores etc.


----------

